# June 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for anybody testing in June. 

Good luck

Sharry xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I will be testing 5th June. Hoping to be third time lucky. Started bleeding before OTD the last two times.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi saf. I could write the exact same post as you, only I'm testing on the 4th. Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Hi ladies I'm also testing on 5th June! So far no indicators or symptoms at all. It's my first round of ICSI and we transferred 2 as that's all we had by the time it came to transfer day...


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Good luck Kent22 and ozbutterfly. This has to work for us. We been through too much  

I am getting bad cramps and upset stomach since the egg transfer on Monday. Might be due to Prednisolone tablets? Anyone else is taking them or have in the past? 

I am also on Gestone injections this time around as I started bleeding in my previous two cycles before OTD. These injections are not easy I must say!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi everyone.. I'm testing on the 2nd of June 

Cramping on and off and sore boobs trying not to over analyse every twinge (easier said than done!) 

This is my first with a 5 day blasto so will find out sooner than I did with a 3dt! 

Good luck!!


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Oh wow @itsnotmyfirsttime this time next week you'll know! Wow.
Nicer weather is definitely helping I have to say. Ive been a bit crampy and twingy tonight just hope they are good signs not bad!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Ozbutterfly- I know excitingly nervous!! Wow you had 2 transferred we really toyed with it but went with our embryologist recommendation (and consultant and nurse lol I took some convincing)

I've been signed off work since ec so weather is really helping, I've family coming up Wednesday too so hoping I'll have good news to share with them by the weekend! Xx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi ladies! I'm also testing June 2nd @itsnotmyfirsttime. . Had 1x2dt (from my 1 golden egg!) so am scared to test early.....I did test out trigger just in case I cave and test early! Also have sore boobs, v few twinges/cramps during day but have been woken with cramps every night since 3dpt. 

@saf I  am also on gestone-they are awful sore but this is my third cycle with them and found warming it under hot water bottle for 1/2 mins first really helps. Also are you eating prior to taking the pred? Are you on v high dosage? 

Best of luck to you all 😘


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone hope ok to join. Been thinking about joining in but bee  keeping away on side line.lol. I'm testing on the 2nd and feels like eternity away. This is our 2nd cycle and I'm dreading it doesn't work. 
Keeping everything crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Good luck to you too  
Thanks for the tip for the injection. I will follow that and hope it helps. 
Yes I have the tablets with my breakfast but they are doing crazy things to my stomach. I am so worried how all these cramps and upset tummy will effect the final outcome. I am on 20mg daily. Is that considered high? 

Welcome mrsfergie83, we all can support each other at this difficult time.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Evening ladies. 
Hi Saf, I've been on prednisolone for over 20years due to autoimmune disease. My dose has ranged from 5mg to 40mg depending on my health. I'm guessing I'm used to them now. Definitely don't have them on an empty stomach. You can also get enteric coated ones. I'm prescribed omeprazole to protect my stomach. I think you can also buy them over the counter. Hope it gets better for you. 

Hi itsnotmyfirsttime & loonytoon, good luck for Thursday. Not long now! Hopefully the cramps are a good sign. I've had sore boobs since day after transfer (fet) but trying not to see too much into it as it seemed a bit early to have symptoms. 

Hi ozbutterfly. Good luck with your 2 embies.

Hi mrsfergie. I usually keep in the sidelines once it gets busy. I just can't keep up once the numbers grow in these threads. Good luck to you. Keep positive. 

Afm, I've felt waves of nausea the past 2 days. Surely is way too early for that. I hope I'm not coming down with stomach bug. I'm also exhausted but chronic fatigue is a symptom of my lupus too. It's hard to tell what's what.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello everyone.. 

Kent22 I was nauseous the day after et but nothing really since.. still cramping on and off and have done since 1dpt so starting to feel it's more af than implantation.. also I've had no spotting although I didn't on with ds on first cycle so who knows! 

Loonytoon & Mrsfergie83  the 2nd still feels a lifetime away to me how are u both feeling? Any signs? 

Lots of luck to all xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, hope you don't mind me chipping in.
I will be testing on the 6th June. 
Good luck to you all 😀😀😀
I think I am just being overly optimistic but Ovulation test was positive earlier in the week then have been super tired this week and had naps every night after work which is not like me at all. Hoping to get a BFP! 
Xxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome to our new ladies! I hope you've all had a lovely bank holiday in the uk, ours in next weekend here in Ireland......dreading it as I'll either be pregnant or not..... I want the know and not know at the same time!! Really struggling today with my head and went to buy a test but boots were sold out of frer two packs.....I'm taking it as a sign to hold on and not start peeing furiously on plastic sticks 😂

@inmft ya Friday seems like a lifetime away alright. What day transfer did you have? And mrsfergie welcome to June 2nd club. Great to have company x again just mainly the sore boobs, sleeping badly at night due to cramping and anxiety I'd say and napping most days as a result I'd say! As Kent said it's hard to know what's what!

Fst signs are looking good for you, keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Loonytoon- I had a 5dt last Wednesday, my clinic test 2weeks from ec - which was the previous Friday.. when was your ec? Xx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Inmft I had ec 17th June but my clinic tests 14 days after transfer no matter if it's 2day or 5 day transfer. I think it's so strange how they all have different protocols for test dates!


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea Friday seems likes ages away. Been trying to keep busy to take .mind off it plus my due date was on Thursday so just been trying to take mind off it and worrying about this cycle so just feel stressed .

Been crampy and so hard isn't it to think if af or it's a good sign. So hard trying not to compare it to my last cycle. Arghhh so stressful lol xx
Hope everyone having nice weekend as much as you can xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good bank holiday. (Hope yours is good next week, loonytoon). 
Welcome Fst89. Fingers crossed for your bfp. 
Mrsfergie, try not to stress too much. Easier said than done, I know. 

I'm very tired today. Tried to take a nap but just can't nod off. The nausea has subsided a little to be replaced by hot flushes & headache. I feel like I'm coming down with something but I hope they're all early pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kent I'm totally he same. Not naseua tho. I felt same way last cycle but ent wanna b too positive cos I no could just be the pessaries n stuff but keeping everythi g crossed for you xx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Girls I'm on a right downer. Convinced it hasn't worked. Ugh I just hate these two weeks!!!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Evening ladies.. hope you've all had a relaxing bank holiday, the  days have all muddled into one for me with being off work anyway times going so slow lol.. 

Loonytoon sorry to hear you feel down I am also feeling quite negative at first I thought this cramping was a good sign but had it on and off since day2 now so losing hope try to stay positive we're all different!  

Kent that sounds like good signs to me fx for you!!

Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww loony I'm sorry to hear it feeling like that and itsnotmyfirsttime I agree I'm the same. Been such an emional wreck . This certainly plays with all ur emotional and the pessaries certainly plays with everything too.yhink with it being s bank holiday it's gonna drag in until fri. I was gonna try hang off to sat to test as if doesn't work I'l b devastated so ent need to go into work espec as work in a nursery so can't hide from anyone lol but I no I couldn't wait an extra day lol xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Feeling really emotions and down today. I got all the signs that period is coming. Same signs that I had in the last two failed cycles 😔

I am 7dp3dt today. Bad cramps and backache. I never made it to OTD before and looks like this cycle is heading the same way


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear that sat when is it otd? try keep positive cos it could b the proesteogen playing havoc with it body. I keep thinking my af coming but that's the way I felt in my last cycle and got bfp xx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

I think this last week is being very tough on us all. Wish I could just invent s time machine and skip it all 

Saf it's v hard when you don't get to otd it happened to me too on my first transfer and I've usually bled in and around otd even with my bfps. you are on lots of progesterone with gestone so it hopefully should keep af away. Hugs xx 

Mrsfergie you are some amazing woman if you can hold on until saturday but I totally understand why you would want to. Such s rewarding job but v hard during times like this I can imagine..... ust do what you feel is right for yourself. 

I'm binge watching the handmaids tale online....... probably not the most suitable to show the view at the moment 🙄

Kent they do look like great signs hon x

Inmft I def think the constant cramping is a good sign. They def have been for me in the past. I unfortunately feel so good I could climb a mountain. I'm so frustrated


----------



## Ally85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, I'm a little behind all of you my OTD is the 7th of June. This is my second round the first resulting in a BFN.  Hoping things will be different this time, this 2ww is killing me


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you ladies. My OTD is on Monday 5th June. 
This second week going to be really difficult


----------



## Sharon79 (May 25, 2017)

Hi, new to the group  . I'm due to test on 7th June. Unfortunately only had one egg (my Lone Ranger)and on highest doses but amazed that I've made it as far as this. Had a 3 day transfer and told to wait 16 days before testing. Going crazy analysing every sign and symptom. Had cramps, awful backache and feeling exhausted. I'd been signed off work but decided to go back to try and keep busy. Hard to keep stress levels down as a deputy head though!!! Am I doing the right thing, just don't know if I'm coming or going lol. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello..

Welcome Ally85 and Sharon79

Hope everyone is well, Loonytoon how was the handmaids tail thinking of giving it a watch tonight? Xx

Mrsfergie you are very strong willed if you can wait till Saturday I've caved and brought a frer hpt today.. not sure if/when I'm going to use it yet though quite liking the pupo bubble! Xx

Saf10 try to stay positive each cycle can be different and with a 3dt surely your emby could be still implanting at 7dpt? Fx for you xx

Ally85 2ww feels like a lifetime.. did u have a 3 or 5 dt? 

Sharon79 those sound like good symptoms from what I've heard as I have felt exactly the same.. it only takes one! Good luck xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Inmft thank you for your kind words. I see blood now when I am wiping 😔. Will continue with injections and hope for the best but I can see that it has ended. I never make it to OTD


----------



## funkia32 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi ladies 
Firstly good luck to each and everyone of you 🤞🏻
I had transfer yesterday one top grade hatching blasto and a second that had just started to develop into a blasto. We had two on our second cycle but this time decided we would only have one and when it came to day 5 there was only one. however due to another little monkey deciding he wanted to come along for the ride and with the recommendation of our embryologist we decided to go for both. No frozen as most embryos were fragmented. However we got to transfer and test on the 7th June 🙈 Hoping we are third time lucky 🍀


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Saf I'm sorry to hear that but keeping everything crossed maybe it's just implantation as inmft said it could still be implantion. 

Loony as you said about the handsmaid tail I decided to started watching it and really enjoying it so inmft I'd recommend it x

Welcome ally sharon amd funkia xx
I ent think I will make it too sat tbh lol I'm just wishing for Friday to come. My hubby thinks should do it after work but they always say the first mornin pee is best. Plus couldnt sit in work all day and would just be thinking about it.
Keep trying to think positive but then feel negative sometimes feel crampy like period but felt that last time with bfp. Then I ent feel it so much then felt bit naseua today but think just nerves. Too scared to think positive after my m/c incase this is negative xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you girls. I really appreciate your support at this time. Trying to keep myself going. Still 6 days to my OTD so there is still hope


----------



## Ally85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi itsnotmyfirsttime

I had 2 transferred on day 3.. the 2ww is killing me. I really want to test early but I know I'm not even close enough to do that yet.


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Me too Ally85, I had two transferred on day 3 as well. Had no real symptoms for first few days then over weekend had few cramps which I still have and sore boobs but I think that due to the progesterone. Trying not to think too much into it! 3 days of work to go and a weekend to get through then we find out next Monday. Dread to think how well feel next Monday night either elated or devastated. Anyway what will be will be no amoint of atessing over it is going to change the outcome at this point. I'm 7dpt today. This second week already feels tougher than last week but hang in there x

Saf10 - have everything crossed for us.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

The wait is defo a killer lol think the closer it gets the harder it becomes. U analyse everything don't you. It's so hard not to. Trying to be positive but then ent wanna be too positive incase doesn't work lol omg I totally under estimated how much of a emotional roller coaster this is  . I thought first cycle was bad enuff but the cycle is million times worse xx 
Just feel everyone around me is getting pregnant . Been super emotional last couple days xx
Keeping everything crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. Welcome ally, Sharon & funkia. Good luck on your cycles. 

Saf, sorry to hear that. Please try & keep positive. You never know. Could still be implantation bleeding. 

Sharon, I've only got the one on board too. Medical reasons meant I couldn't have two. You know what they say... It only takes one. Fingers crossed for your Lone Ranger. 

Loony are you feeling a bit better now? It's such a tough time for all of us. People who haven't been through it, just don't understand. 

Afm. Still have a headache & the nausea, on & off. Gone off my food a bit too. Probably because of the nausea. Believe when I say, I can usually eat, eat eat! Especially as I'm on steroids. I thought I'd just have a ham sandwich for dinner. Ended up only eating the 2 slices of ham! There's me thinking I would get more hungry.


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm late on today, trying to keep busy. The usual  I'm being honest here and will def Be testing early as my bloods are booked day early as it's bank hol here and wouldn't get results Tuesday otherwise.  Don't want to delay the inevitable...... but I'm being negative. I'm gonna try ride the wave for last few days. 

Yes everyone the handmaids take is excellent isn't it? Elisabeth Mods is brilliant as always . I will not lie it could be a tough watch for some and my bf warned me not to watch it....but I couldn't not. Tv addict. Just wish I'd read the book first! 

Kent I cannot stop eating. You are not alone on that one. Im only on 5mg pred which is minimal I know. So presuming the oestrogen and progesterone overload I'm on are adding to it  


Saf I've been one of those who bleed during tww 4 times and got 3bfps and 1bfn, and I've known many others personally also who have too. The pendulum of luck has never gone my way in the end, but it can and has for others. I hope it's as Kent said and implantation x it's hard to stay upbeat about it I totally understand x

Sharon I'm a one egg wonder as well! Love the Lone Ranger name. I shall be adopting that!

I'm shattered but welcome everybody. May Lady Luck shine on us all


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Loonytoon thank you for the reassurance. You are right I still have the chance but also getting bad period cramps. Bleeding hasn't increased which still gives me some hope


----------



## Sharon79 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for welcoming me. I hope everyone is doing well. I don't think I actually realised how hard this waiting would be. I spoke to my dh about testing early but he's made me promise not too but..... How soon is too soon to test? I'm now 10dpt which means it's over two was since trigger shot, is it still too early? I'm becoming obsessed reading when you should/shouldn't test. 

Fingers crossed for all of you 😊


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi loonytune and Kent how use doing? Use gonna test early. I've decided defo not waiting til Saturday lol desperate for tomorrow to come but in another way I'm so bloody scared to do the test. I always thought the first time was incredibly hard but I think after it working and then having m/c now I just feel incredibly stressed. I had excitement and that the first time. This time all I feel is dread. I feel sick at the thoight of doing this tomorrow and it not working.  Xx

Saf how ru feeling now? Are you still bleeding? Hopefully it's stopped. 
Sharon I no it's becomes so addictive checking everything all thime. I'm unsure tbh how long takes for th2 trigger as I also think depends on how high the trigger was. When is it otd? I no it's incredibly hard but try stick it to then. The say if it's a 5dt then by day 9 then the htp level should b high enough to detect so it it's a 3dt I imagine it's 11 or 12 xx 
Hows everyone else doing.

Afm in going out my head for its tomorrow. Sometimes convinced not worked and other times feel little hope. These pessaries seriously mess with your body. Every day convinced my af starting and every day relieved when it's not here yet xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi everyone how are we all doing?

Mrsfergie83 and loonytoon tomorrow is the big day for us.. how u feeling? I caved and took both my hpts today both bfps!! I'm just not letting myself get to excited before my beta tomorrow!! Fingers firmly crossed for us all!

Sharon79 when is your otd I'm 8dp5dt and yesterday was 2 weeks from trigger I got a bfp today but don't think you ever truly believe any result until those blood results are in! Good luck 

Ally85 I'd definitely wait a while to test fx for you 

Saf10, ozbutterfly and kent22 hope you're all getting on ok xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww inmft that's amazing news. I'm dreading mine tomorrow. Feeling so anxious and feel sick cos so worried xx nvr felt so scared before xx

Loonytoon how u Feeling? Xx
Hows everyone else keeping xx


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Oh wow congrats itsnotmyfirsttime that's amazing news. I hope the beta results are what we are all after tomorrow. i have read what they should be as trying not to get ahead of myself. so good luck!

MrsFergie83 & loonytoon best of luck! will be thinking of you ladies tomorrow and saturday!!!

I originally joined the May 2WW wait and that chat thread seems to have closed now that May's over which is a bit of a shame as there were some good news stories in last few days which has been keeping me going and it was nice to see people get positive results.

so today i'm 9dp3dt & i usually have a 24-27 day cycle and it's just dawned on me with people talking about their AF that I might not make it to my Monday 5th (my test day) as my period may come before then. today is day 24 and i have been trying to feel quite positive till now but not sure if it's the progesterone pessaries or what but my stomach feels like there is a watermelon inside i feel so bloated and achy down there. I've pretty much spent the whole day at work trying to breath in for fear of people asking me if i'm pregnant! I feel really full and keep getting little twinges. i'm not looking for symptoms and initially didn't have any but on day 19/20 had cramps and sore boobs which i just put down the progesterone.

my DH is so upbeat and doesn't want to contemplate that it might not have worked as we've got no frozen eggs so we'd have to start from scratch, which I know some of you this isn't your first cycle so I shouldn't complain i just feel like after our first loss I'm not sure i can go through any more heartache. 

I've read about people having BFP with no symptoms and some with loads of symptoms, there is no rhyme or reason. 
I think the bit I'm struggling with at the moment is the fact it's either worked or not worked and we won't know for another 3 days but at the same time there is nothing I can do to control the outcome as what's done is done now. I'm part excited to get the call on Monday but mostly dreading it in case it isn't good news.

Thanks for listening/reading ladies, feel a bit all over the place today so sorry for slight rant xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations inmft!! That's wonderful news. Hope that beta confirms it tomorrow. My clinic don't even do betas. They only rely on hpt. 

Good luck for tomorrow, mrsgergie & loony!

3 more days for me. I'm contemplating doing a fr hpt on Saturday as I have work on Sunday.


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Inmft s huge congrats to you!!   I had a good feeling for you  will you be getting a beta?? How have you been feeling??

Mrsfergie I hope you get some great news tomorrow. Not long now you've done great not to test!

I tested yesterday bfn and had beta today but I've never seen such a stark white test in a long time. I'm feeling very hollow and not just feeling anything yet. My head is just trying to block it out I think. Haven't even gone into planning mode as it was such a disaster of a cycle imo. 

O butterfly you sound so frustrated. Hope you can manage something nice over wknd as a distraction. I find nice food helps x


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi loony im.so sorry to hear that we've tested bfn too and I just feel so empty. Everything seems so cruel xx


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Hi ladies. This is my first post ever. 
I had my 4 day embryo transfer on wednesday and now it's friday. My doctor told me to rest till sunday and just really relax. It feels odd because everything i read says to just go on with your regular life. Anyway i only transferred one because out of the 10 eggs retrieved only one made it after GPD. We've done icsi due to severe seveeeere MFI.  Low sperm count Low motility & morphology. 
This is my first round. And frankly at day 2.5 i feel nothing. I guess that's normal. I wish you all good luck and successful rounds ❤


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

itsnotmyfirsttime that's amazing, so happy for you. 

Loony I am really sorry. Had everything crossed for you

My bleeding has stopped and not feeling anything at all now. Not even a bit so I guess there is not much going on in there 😔  Testing Monday


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mrsfergie, just wanted to say I'm so sorry. We're in sync again and I have been on my 2ww with OTD tomorrow. Unfortunately I started bleeding yesterday and all tests are v negative. I know it's especially hard with due date having just passed too. Sending you   Xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

5dpt5dt today with two hatching blasts on board(fresh cycle) 

not feeling any symptoms today but on my 3dpt5dt i had a sharp pain cramps on my lower left side. I am trying not to test and just taking it easy. I want to enjoy being PUPO this time compared with my last cycle that im kinda stress. Lol My OtD is June 9, 2017.

Wishing everyone a positive energy.


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Mrsfergie I'm so sorry too hun   It's too hard and I'm just feeling very lost too x and hopeful I'm so sorry to read your bad news too. You both have had such a tough year of it xxx 

Saf you are nearly there. Try do something nice for wknd and take each day as much as you can. 

Welcome to all the newbies. I hope the next while isn't too tough on you and you get to see that glorious double line xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Loonytoon, really sorry to hear about your bfn too. I can see that you've had multiple cycles, it's so tough keeping going sometimes. Do I see that you're a poor responder? There's a low AMH/high FSH thread I've found to be soooo helpful if you're interested xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Loonytoon and mrsfergie I'm so sorry to hear you're news I was so hopeful for all of us!

Saf10 will you be testing early.. maybe good sign that bleeding has stopped! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hello to everyone else good luck for your otds!!

Afm I had my beta today and came back at 180 clinic said they look for anything over 30 so I'm happy with that I'm back in next Friday for a repeat..

Sorry it's not been the same news for you ladies was really hopeful! Xxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats inmft that's s great first beta. It's s pity but at least one out of three from our test day has gotten good news xx 

Hopeful yes I'm a long time poor responder I'm afraid. I might pop on over, are you active on that thread? My AFC is 10/12, amh is now 13 but my fsh has crept up fast to nearly 10 now. All but once I've had lead follicle ruin things during stims. It seems like higher stims suit me but I lost pregnancies and low stims give worse numbers and bfn. I'm just about sick of it!


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your bfns loonytoon​ & Mrsfergie. I do hope you can both do something to treat yourself this weekend.
Saf, glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Good luck for otd!
Hello to all the new ladies. Hopeful, pixie & nn17. Fingers crossed for a smooth 2ww & 2 little pink lines at the end of it. 

My otd is Sunday, but I think i will use a FR htp tomorrow. Not much to report symptom wise. Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Loonytoon, yes I am active on that thread. The ladies on there are so knowledgable and it's lovely to chat to people who are going through the same thing. Your numbers suggest that you shouldn't be a poor responder - has anyone suggested why? My AMH is 5 (probably lower, I haven't had it checked for a while), AFC anywhere between 3 and 5 at the moment and FSH I'm too scared to test! Many of the people on the low AMH thread have numbers lower than that too. The thing we have in common is that we're currently all committed to trying with our own eggs for as long as we can. There are some lovely success stories xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks hopeful I'l b keeping everything crossed for you. Are you going to test today? Xx
B thinking of everyone whose testing soon.
I ended up getting sent home from.work yesterday as was a complete mess. I really thought was going to work especially as the egg was a better quality one than last time and that egg split. Think cos my due date was the day after my transfer it's just been such emotional time xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Well, I tested & it was a bfn for me. I'll test again tomorrow with the hospital's hpt but I doubt the result will be any different to the First Response one. 
I was so hopeful as I'd made it so far without bleeding this time. No AF twinges or spotting of any kind. I feel so deflated now. I'm glad I tested a day early though. I have work tomorrow I didn't really fancy going straight to work after the result. At least this way I've got a day at home to myself. 

Really hoping all you lovely ladies have more luck. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mrsfergie, I'm so sorry you're struggling. I really feel for you. Our due date was last weekend and I thought surely it would be time for our luck to change. It's very difficult to be faced with a failed cycle at exactly the time you should be welcoming your baby/ies. Make sure you look after yourself. Will you go for another cycle?

It was an official BFN for us this morning unfortunately.

Sorry to all those with BFNs and congratulations to the BFPs!


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

So sorry about the BFN. It's a painful process isn't it. Do you plan on going for another cycle? If so how soon? I don't feel like i can go for another cycle anytime soon. even though it's my first cycle and I'm still 4dp4dt can't help but think negatively. I feel nothing literally not a single thing.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww hopeful I no the due date is horrible time. I felt the same I thought after our m/c and everything been through this was out time. We had been through enough heartache but not ment to be. I'm unsure how long need to wait to try f.e.t. as we were lucky enough this time to get a frostie but doesn't really make me feel any better tbh. But we've decided to book a holiday and try get away and relax for a change xx
Im.so sorry to hear about it bfn no matter how muchbtry n set urself if for it it doesn't make it any easier xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I did a test today which came back BNF. I feel heartbroken. This is 3rd time. 
OTD is Monday. 

I am really sorry to hear about others who had BNFs.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorrento hear that saf can totally feel it heartbreak . It feels so cruel  after everything been through xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your bfns Hopeful & Saf. 
Saf there's still a little hope for you yet. Monday is still 2 days away. I have everything crossed that it'll change to a bfp by then.
nn, try to stay positive. Some women feel nothing & still get their bfps. 
Mrsfergie, a holiday sounds like a good idea. It must be such a hard time for you. We have one frostie left but also not sure when to go for another round. 
Loony, hope you are doing ok there. 

Afm. I've been trying to unlock the bathroom sink, of all things. It decided to pack up today. Oh well, at least it's given me something to do.


----------



## Michaela29 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post on this site and also my first IVF round after 2 years TTC. 
I had a 2 day 5 cell transfer this Wednesday. My OTD is the 14th of June. I'm already going mad wanting to know?!
Is anyone else finding the progesterone is turning them a bit crazy? Iv never been so hormonal 🙈 
It would be great to have a support network as family etc don't seem to understand how I feel. 

Thanks x


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Kent so sorry that read your news. I too went on a bit of a cleaning spree after my bfn. Place got a great spring clean. I got some me relief from it, being able to give elbow grease as Hoovered the entire place..... I'm glad you got a frostie, I hope it'll make it a bit easier to plan a new cycle and focus on that....

Also had far too long much wine today and I'm only hitting the bed now :/ I dread tomorrow as I started to bleed now......double agony of af + hangover ...... I'm just so sick of this ivf game. Lots of in laws giving me knowing hugs and offering their apologies tonight. I was just stone-like. Even after a tonne of red wine. Just nothing. I think I don't allow myself feel anything anymore. 

Mrsfergie I'd loooove s holiday right now. Food,drink and everything that goes with it  

Michaela welcome. And yes support meds will drive be you crazy but personally I  think it's such s stressful wait we all would probably feel pretty stressed out anyway!! fertilityfriends is a great network, I've learned so much as well as making long term friendships. Everyone is just so supportive here x

And saf I know you've probably tested every morning in the run up to otd. I'm so sorry they haven't gone your way I really am. Wrt bleeding during tww this is first time ever in bfps and bfns cycles that I haven't bled before otd. I've been on 2mg estrogen twice daily and I really think it worked. It might be somthing to consider xxx it's driven me mad in all my cycles xxx


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Today is the day! Feel sick have done since yesterday. Sick with nerves. Dreading the phone call that's going to come later today think I'll be too scared to answer my phone!
I've only cried a few times in the past few weeks the first being the first and second night of stimms & then yday afternoon knowing this time in 24 hours I would know our results. 
Good luck to others testing today xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Did the test today and it's BFN. I appreciate all the support you girls have given me. Good luck to the ones testing soon.


----------



## Sharon79 (May 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry to all of you with bfns. I've still got two days to go. I really don't know if I can wait it out. I can't stop worrying that it'll be negative or if it is positive it won't last. Just keep expecting the worst. I've become obsessed with gardening through this whole process.

Thinking of all of you.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Good luck Sharon. I hope it's good news for you. We need some more positive stories in this thread


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Saf, sorry it was a definite bfn today. Hope you have something nice planned to treat yourself. 

Oz, I really hope you get good news in your phonecall. 

Hi to all the new ladies. This really is such a lovely site with such supportive people. Good luck to all with their upcoming otds.


----------



## ozbutterfly (May 19, 2017)

Hi ladies thanks for your messages yesterday & for all your support! 
Pleased to share we got our long awaited BFP yday! Beta is 316 not sure if that's good but lady from the clinic seemed pleased & even double checked with her she wasn't giving me someone else's results! 
Guess now I can tell my family. 
Sorry for those that haven't had success this round I know it's hard hearing good news stories but we each have such a difficult and different journey. Next Monday is the 1st birthday of the little girl we lost so this will hopefully lessen the pain for me a little as I've always dreaded June coming around
Best of luck for those still to test and with ec & et coming up I look forward to hearing more good news stories xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh wow! Huge congratulations 😀 What lovely news to read when I wake up xxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

What lovely news ozbutterfly! Congrats and that is a fine strong beta. My clinic likes anything over 100 so you're doing great! Keeping everything crossed for those with bfps as I know how worrying it can be sometimes too. Another few weeks wait until scan etc. It can be v hard!

Sharon best of luck testing xxx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations ozbutterfly! Sounds like it's come at a perfect time for you!

Sorry to hear of your bfn saf10.. good luck whatever you choose to do next x

Fingers crossed for you Sharon and anyone else with upcoming otd!

Afm I have my second beta on Thursday so should find out a little more about our little bean and hopefully get a scan date! Xxx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone.
Congratulations Oz! That's great news.  316 is a good beta.
Sharon, good luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi, 

I am very new to all this as I have only just joined this network
Today I had my ET wich is the first time myself and DH have got to this stage.
So nervous.. currently eating as much pineapple 🍍 As I can muster. 

My test date is 17th June... wishing everyone luck who are also testing in June.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi all! i took an HPT today using first response and I got a positive result. I am 10dpt5dt today! 
My blood test is on friday. Hopefully everything will continue with this pregnancy. 

I wish everyone goodluck and positive result!!!!


----------



## Sharon79 (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations pixie and oz. well I made it until half two this morning and couldn't wait any longer.  It was a bfp!!! Away to phone the clinic at 8 and see what happens from here. I don't think they do anything apart from scan in a few weeks. I must admit I'm in total shock, I never thought I'd make it this far with one egg. I'm going between being so excited and terrified as I know there is a long way to go yet. Just gonna take it one day at a time and keep everything crossed this pregnancy develops, so scared of mc or ectopic again.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank u Sharon! Congrats on your Bfp as well.
Lets take it one step at a time. I know we still have a long way to go. But lets just enjoy the moment.
Its scary but i know its going to be worth it in the end


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello all June ladies, 

I have just joined FF today. Been reading your posts for last week and some of them gave me lot of hope. Today decided to join in, as my testing day is 11th and I am going out of my mind on my own. 

A bit about me: 38yo, one miscarriage, two ectopics, one tube removed, AMH 33, husband has no fertility issues, our first IVF. Based on my amh we were expecting good amount of eggs and follicles were growing nicely and I was on low dose of Gonal and was sent for ec 10 days after I started my drugs. Which was a lot earlier than planned first. 
As a result only 5 eggs were collected from which 4 were immature and one fertilised and I had a 3 day transfer. 

I was so disappointed that we had none to freeze, as I still have quite a high risk for another ectopic and I thought if this goes wrong at least I could have had some spare frozen. 

I have had some symptoms since I started to take progesterone - sore breasts, which has now completely gone and I am certain these are just from drugs. I have had few dizzy spells and lots of cramps. Today I am absolutely certain my period starts, as my back hurts and I have this dull pain like I usually get before the period is due. I am terrified of the testing as I cannot take another loss. It just kills me. 

I am so very sad to hear that some of us have had already some disappointing news 

Good luck to all the positive results ladies.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello all..

Welcome babydustmrsL congratulations on being pupo! I ate a slice of pineapple everyday including the core from et and five days after.. I also had a handful of Brazil nuts everyday.. whatever is said to help is definitely worth a try! Good luck xx

Congratulations pixie and Sharon great news! Xx

Hello mps2529 try to be positive it only takes one good egg I was in a similar situation on my first cycle and now have a beautiful 3yo son.. your symptoms sound similar to mine and I got my bfp last week my first being a hpt 10dp5dt! Fingers crossed and good luck! 

I'm off for my second beta tomorrow praying my levels have soared and all is well with my precious sesame seed lol love and luck to all xx


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you Itsnotmyfirstime... wishing you all the luck in the world 🙏🏼🤞🏻 Xx


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you Itsnotmyfirsttime. Hope all goes well today for you! 

I could not wait longer and did a test last night (14 days past trigger 250mg Ovitrelle and 10 days past 3 day transfer) and it was strong positive. But started to spot in the night  I have had dull period pain like niggle in my stomach whole night and in the morning there was pink discharge. I have backache and stomach is still pulling and I am certain this is the end for me and my period will arrive as it should on Saturday morning. 
I feel so down. Terrified that maybe it is another ectopic


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Hi everyone congrats on your bfps!!! Hope y'all are doing well... 

I'm 9dp4dt and I just got a faint positive!!! The only problem is I waited for one minute and only saw one line  so i left it and forgot about it until 14 minutes later i checked and saw another line ... not very faint but not too dark... it shows in a picture but not so dark I've never ever seen a second line in my entire life so that experience alone was something else. I know I shouldn't be so hopeful but even for now just to see a second line even if it's an evap line and it could be invalid I'm so happy. I'm supposed to get my period in 2 days and my beta is in 5 days... i will definetly test again tonight. All my other tests were either invalid (in a digital) or negative in a cheapie (before yesterday). Fingers crossed and baby dust to all of you


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello all!

Just back from my clinic in Czech Republic. Had a grade 1 hatching blastocyst transferred yesterday from DE (on my birthday) and now I'm on the dreaded 2ww again!

Had my own IVF last year which ended with severe OHSS, a long hospital stay and one poor grade 3 day 3 fragmented embryo which failed FET in February this year.

So hoping this is our time now and wondering when I should test and what sort of symptoms you might expect to kick in and when after a blastocyst transfer??

Hope everyone is hanging in there xx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

nn17 Still early for u,  The hcg test will really tell u if its a positive or not. Dont rely too much on the HPT's. You'll be fine. Babydust to u!!! 

sarsi47  I have a DE cycle as well. The first one ended in chemical pregnancy and I have all the pregnancy  symptoms u can possibly think of. Now my second DE cycle, i dont feel anything. Just a mild twinge here and there but its too mild and got a strng bfp on frer on my 10dpt5dt. My beta is tomorrow. Every pregnancy is different. Some women has positive result with no symptoms at all. And some has the symptoms but bfn. Just enjoy it! Dont stress too much. If its for u, it will happen. 
Goodluck!!xx


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Aww congrats - it must be a great feeling. 
There is no logic to it at all. Today I've woken up with a horrid headache, diarrhoea (TMI sorry) and slight nausea - here we go again! These progesterone pessaries are the worst.

Last time they gave me sore boobs all through my 2WW  and I was convinced I was pregnant - they really mess with your head.

I was going to test 9dp5dt but don't want to test too early.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

sarsi47 Thanks I am over the moon! Ans cant stop feeling so blessed with my BFP!
I've been through a lot with the infertility journey. And now i felt its all worth it. It happened in the perfect time. 

I am sure your fine, every women is different and pregnancy. 
Some women are just so lucky not to have these crazy symptoms.
Goodluck to u and take it easy!!


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Pixie1230 i tested before my positive and got a bfn do you still think it could be the HCG?


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

hCG has a half-life of 28 hours in your body, which means that your hCG levels should decrease by half every 28 hours. There are four injection amounts; 10 000 IU, 5000 IU, and 2500 IU, 1500 Iu.If you have had the 10 000 IU shot, you’ll need to wait for at least 14 days after the shot to take the pregnancy test; the 5000 IU test will have you waiting 10 days, and a week’s wait for the 2500 IU shot. Some also said 1500 iu can just take 24-48hours in your system if im not mistaken. 

As long as the hpt gets darker it clearly means you're pregnant.


----------



## Sharon79 (May 25, 2017)

Feeling very worried. After my bfp on Wednesday I started light spotting yesterday which has continued today. I've spoken to my clinic and they've tried to reassure me but I'm just so worried that it will end in m/c or another ectopic. I was meant to be going for an early scan and they've brought it forward another few days till this Thursday. Trying not to go out my mind with worry but just don't know what to do. This is my only chance with my own eggs.


----------



## xPetalx (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I was posting in the June cycle buddies thread. I had my ET this morning and thought I would also join you ladies in the 2ww thread now 😊

I had previous ICSI 5 yrs ago which resulted in BFN. We then had a FET in January this year but we unfortunately had a chemical pregnancy. 

We have just gone through our 3rd round with ICSI in May. We had 1 embryo transferred today and we're lucky enough to have some to freeze.

My OTD is 22nd June 🍀🙏🏻🙀


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Best of luck! Third time is a charm! Hope it works out well for you the ladies here are awesome and veto y helpful


----------



## xPetalx (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you nn17 for your kind words and welcome 😊 I do hope this 3rd one will be the one! 
What are you ladies doing to keep busy during 2ww? xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all!

This is our first attempt and we have used icsi.

I've been in the may/June cycle group too. Had transfer of 1 embie today. 

No idea what to do now!?!? 

Wishing you all luck and any advise welcomed! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anne2211 (May 12, 2017)

hi ladies...has 2 embryos transferred and test needs to be done on monday the 19th..i'm seeing this date in my dreams now!what do you ladies do, to not to think about it? if the test is positive, do u have any symptoms?coz right now i feel...too normal...which is scary!no cramps...no soreness in boobs...is it bad?
just had my 2nd injection of IM Proluton. its so painful  and i hate vaginal gels


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

so we had our insemination last Wednesday, that itself was and ordeal as they have trouble inserting the catheter through my wifes cervix, they had to clamp it with forceps to pull it straight. the sperm sample had a 8 million count and a 80% motility which they said was ok. she had a 22mm folicle on the day of trigger and we inseminated 36 hours after insemination.

last cycle she had a lot of pain and a lot of brownish discharge. this time she has had little pain and no discharge so hopefully different symptoms is a good sign, we have also been testing the trigger and yesterday was still showing a slight line on a 25muil test. in mot sure how long it takes to come out the the system. We have also purchased first response tests for test day as they were on buy one get one free in boots


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hiya got my first beta and its 158 on 12dpt5dt. Is it low? Or within the range? Emailed my fertility doctor and see what she says.


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Anne2211 i felt NOTHING before my BFP nothing! Except for one tome i felt tiny twinges in my stomach and got a bfn that night


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I'm 5dp5dt and having quite painful and sharp period pains sporadically - anybody else had this? I don't remember them being this intense during my BFN 2WW. Also, have had a few light headed moments, nothing too bad and you almost wonder if you are imagining it. Feel exhausted today and I've done nothing!!


----------



## kiwichick10 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Tomorrow I'm day 14 post FET....I'd been really calm but today I snapped.  

I was so excited I got a test and did it tonight, I know the bhcg is what I'm supposed to wait for but feeling pretty down. My OH looks a tad broken.    Hcg is not booked in till Wednesday and my practice are a bit of a nightmare for getting results but not sure it's going to matter. 

Am I jumping the gun....or should I start accepting?


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Was it a day 5 embryo? Sometimes it can take longer to get a BFP with a day 3 but day 5 embryo I would imagine 14dp transfer you would have at least a faint line. Don't give up hope, you could be a really late implanter xx


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

I am in the middle of my TWW and feeling really negative and weepy about it.  I have issues at work and in my personal life which are really not helping.  My test day is next Weds.  I'm on high doses of prednisolone and progesterone pessaries 3x a day and struggling.  I want to send good energy and vibes to all those in the same boat as I know how hard this 2WW is for all of us.

xx


----------



## kiwichick10 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Sarsi but it was a 5 day embryo....on my only successful cycle my bhcg was massive at day 14. My chances were slim...and I've been lucky once. 

Wishing you all, the news you're after.


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Aww kiwichick sorry to hear it didn't work this time. It's an awful feeling and take some time to look after yourself, do nice things and regroup. After my BFN in February we went away for a week and that helped a lot to get it all into perspective and hatch a new plan.

Lilycome - I'm also having a down day, I'm 7dp5dt and trying so hard not to test until 9dp as I can't bear to see a negative result. Have you had any symptoms? When will you test?


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everyone... so sorry to hear about BFN's

Sarsi47 I am 8dp5dt today and caved in this morning and done a test it was BFP!!
I'm in utter shock... fingers crossed for you lovely x


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh babydust that's amazing!! Congratulationa xx
I so want to test as I'm having these really strong pains in my uterus that come and go - I was cooking dinner earlier and my partner came in as they were actually making me say 'ouch' out loud. They've gone away again now though...it's strange.
I'm going to try and hold out until Friday xx


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

It's so hard isn't it this wait... I've had loads of pains and twinges since transfer
And then had brown spotting on 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt and then it stopped... so I tested 
This morning... have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Love life (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi hoping someone can help, not sure if I'm posting in right group so apologies in advance . I've had a spontaneous pregnancy after 2 failed ivf cycles , I don't know exact date of ovulation but based on LMP gp reckons I'm about 4 weeks along. So still very early stages, ofcourse I'm happy, overwhelmed but a little concerned about my first beta numbers being 75.6. Doc actually said they're not great she'd expect them to be in 100's or 1000's by now but it's doubling that's important. Does anyone know much about hcg numbers and wether these are low for how many weeks I may be . I'm really panicking here, my second bloods are tomorrow and will get those results Friday possibly Monday so the uncertainty in killing...!!


----------



## nn17 (May 26, 2017)

Pixie My beta on 15dpo was 76 my doctor said it's fine as long as it doubles and i tested 3 days later it was 237 and today i have another test so i think you are good as long as it doubles the (average) range is quite wide. I'm so worried about my numbers haven't seen anyone that low but my dr reassured me. Let's see how it goes today.


----------



## Love life (Nov 13, 2016)

Nn17, thanks for that if i knew what dpo I was would have been much easier! Do u get results tofay? Good luck


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

so beta testing? we have not been told about this at all? an anyone explain it?


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Huge congrats to babydustmrst.  So lovely when someone gets a success. 

Sarsi - thanks for the support.  I'm not having any symptoms other than the usual you would get with progesterone pessaries (can't tell the difference between those and pregnancy).  But I had to inject neupogen last night (immune issues) and have woken up very achey and exhausted beyond belief.  I could hardly stand up and somehow have had to get myself to work.  It's gonna be a long day!  I use the whenmybaby implantation calculator, and today is supposed to be the 36% chance of implantation day.  So I'll probably start testing tomorrow, which will be 9dpo.  I shouldn't really, but I can't restrain myself!  I do it every time then get upset when it's a negative!

Chocolate biscuits will see us through this ladies....


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks nn17!!
Got another. beta test and its 1240(21dpo) 
I guess it rises from the previous 158(17dpo)


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ladies, I nearly fainted in the night and I just knew!! I did my test at 5am and it was a strong BFP!! I am still completely in shock right now xx


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

Over the moon for you sarsi47 xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Went crazy.... started testing last night at 4dp5dt (I know I know ) and to cut a long story short I got what looked like potentially faint lines on both test last night and test this morning... however this mornings showed within 20 mins and last nights took an hour. They were in Sainsbury's tests which from what I read don't seem to give great results so went and bought a FRER at lunchtime and got a faint second line within 2 mins. Hoping this is this isn't ongoing hcg (12 days past 10,000) but only two me will tell! I'm so bad for testing this early but I convinced myself it would make me less crazy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

wife had clear implantation pain and bleeding 6/7 days after iui, which she also had last cycle but then today ( day 9 after iui) shes getting period like cramps, she got this last time too at this stage and we got a BFN so shes given up and is convinced its negative again  is pain in the second week normal when she has had such clear implantation signs at day 6?


----------



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

I got my BFP yesterday (9dp5dt) and I am still having period type cramps and sharp pains, from what I've read it's normal and can happen all the way through the first trimester. Good luck xx


----------



## BabydustmrsL (Jun 5, 2017)

Ah thank you Lilycome hope you get your BFP 🤞🏻 Xx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

So going crazy here we are on day 11 of our 2ww post you and tested tonight bfn what are the chances of a positive now? We used first response .


----------



## sai1990 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hows all the june testers doing?? I test on the 28th.. eek!  

I pray you all get your happy BFP!!!


----------



## Pinkmonkey (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi girls.

I had a 3 day FET last Friday. OTD (blood test) is this Wednesday, but I did a HPT on Sunday (9 dp3dt) and it was negative. It was one of those sensitive ones (20 ml). I'm bummed even though technically  it's still early. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi ladies!
I am desperately trying not to test early. I have just gone through a natural frozen embryo replacement (transfer Saturday 10th)   
I have a little boy from first cycle of IVF in October 2014. I had a medicated frozen embryo transfer last October and felt as if I had all the symptoms so tested at day 10 to find it was negative. Horrible feeling as kept hoping. Period hadn't arrived by test day so he nurses made me continues with cyclogest for another two days and retest. 
I had some brown discharge Friday and Saturday. One boob feels sore but I am worried that I am creating symptoms! I have never had breakthrough bleeding before. I did have brown spotting last month after the endoscratch. Those seem to be getting harsher!! 
Sorry to read about your negative Pink Monkey, I don't really have the answers but do know that everyone is different with the urine tests. I don't want to give you false hope but one girl I know got a negative at test day, went on holiday and drank copious amounts. When she still hadn't got her period on her return she decided to test and was pregnant! She has just had a healthy baby! You should probably test with first morning urine too?
Congrats to all the positive results   Xx


----------



## Kimmy78 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi 😊 I just had 2 lovely expanded blastocysts transferred today so I'm joining the 2ww! It's my first ever ivf and I'm using donor eggs as mine are terrible. I got 6 expanded blastocysts out of 8 mature eggs so im feeling pretty lucky! Lots of luck and baby dust to you all 💕🍀💕


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

We tested today and it's a BFN


----------



## sai1990 (Mar 7, 2017)

SweetingWood said:


> We tested today and it's a BFN


 Oh hun, I'm so sorry! Will you try and re-test in a few days? Hope you feel better and are taking care of yourself! x


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

its my wife that is having treatment, shes distraught to say the least, we have enough for one more try so its all or nothing on the next cycle. yes we have been advised to continue progesterone and retest in 2 days, but we are no hopeful. the meds are making her terribly low and its hard to reassure her at the moment.


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your negative result sweetingwood - it is heartbreaking and I'm sure she will be feeling the effects of the drugs.

I tested feint positive today. Over the moon that it has worked this time although I know it's still a long journey.. 

I was a natural cycle this time, do you have that option sweetingwood? It was much easier on me physically and mentally than the medicated FET x


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all, im now in 2ww, testing on 30 June. It's miles away... at least we are still on holiday in Norway, all the sightseeing helps not to think about it.
Good luck everyone! Hoping to see lots of BFPs!


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

we could try a natural cycle i suppose, but she only has one clear tube so they gave clomid to increase the chance of ovulating on the right side. its the progesterone that affects her the most. I would like her to miss a cycle to recoup but she wont because she has fibriods that are growing by the month so we are limited on time.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I'm joining your lovely thread!

Chloe, Kimmy - many congrats on your BFP! It's always inspiring to read good news. 

Sweetingwood - I'm so sorry. I wish it was different. The pain never gets easier. I hope you find strength to move forward soon and keep the faith. Things will be different next time. 

AFM - I had 1x 5AB and 1x compacting morula transferred this morning. This was my 7th fresh cycle, my 6th transfer and definitely my very last attempt with my own eggs. I have an abnormally shaped uterus so I usually only transfer 1 but as it's our last go my doctor let us throw caution to the wind a bit. Here's hoping we get a miracle just in the nick of time....! 

x


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

I had my transfer on Tuesday and told to do the pregnancy test in 12 days. I thought it was meant to be 14??
Also I'm getting a couple of twinges, or at least I think I am (they could be phantom). Did any else have this? Is this normal? 

HELP, reassurance, ANYTHING! I feel SOOO alone. Argh!


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey doodles - it seems that every clinic is different in terms of testing. It also seems to vary with what age of blastocyst is put in.. 
twinges wise - it could be implantation and/ or cyclogest. It's a long wait - whether it's 12 or 14 days! Good luck to you.

Claudia - good luck to you too   It sounds like you have some good embryos onboard.

Veinarde - it's definitely good to take your mind off the wait so being away has to be a good thing .

It's my official test day tmw. I had a faint line on Wed afternoon but took another test this afternoon which was negative so I'm a little concerned about what's going on..   x


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Chloe, good luck with testing today! I have everything crossed for you xx

My Dr said to test 16 days after EC!


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies, just found you guys and thought I would join you.  I had my one and only 5 day blastocyst transfer on Sunday and test day isnt until 02/07/17 but there isnt a July thread so I hope you dont mind!  
Congratulations to the BFP's out there, well done!
Doodles - Im the same as you, had a pre period sore lower back 2dpt and then some cramps on 3dpt and during that night, headache and felt a bit queasy yesterday day 4......all of which I know are probably just the crinone gel!    Who's idea was it to have the meds give symptoms of periods and pregnancy!!  I dont have anything today other than tiredness and going crazy! Ha ha ha


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

re tested today 16 days after insemination and BFN  so we had a discussion and a look through what our area offer. and if we have 6 failed iui in 12 months we should be entitled to 2 fresh cycles and 3 frozen cycles with the nhs. 4 more tries of iui is cheaper than 1 try of ivf and in theory our chance would be better doing 6 total iui cycles that one ivf. they have suggested to review if the next cycle fails.


----------



## tentoes (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi, Thought I would join you.  Had a 5-day blasto transferred on Sunday.  So OTD is 29 June (my clinic say 16 days after EC).  I know it's not that far away, but already it feels like the longest wait ever. I'm already feeling pessimistic about the prospects, for no good reason really as I have no way of knowing either way. I think I'm just mentally preparing myself for the disappointment as I'm not sure otherwise how I'll cope. 

So sorry to hear about the BFNs a few of you have had.  Delighted to hear about the BFP that have happened in this post.  Good luck to everyone still waiting. I hope you are keeping your sanity intact better than me.


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

I was a BFP this morning. Negative on a morrisons test but quite clear on the clearblue! I am hoping all is going well in there - I have an early scan on 14th July   

Sorry to hear that Sweetingwood. Thats interesting about 6 IUI's qualifying you for free treatment. Are you not eligible for free IVF now? I think each go is so physically draining that its hard not to feel the begative headspace. We went straight to IVF as no tubes, in some ways i was relieved to skip some of the steps others are put through, Clomid etc. Do you ahve a diagnosed reason for the infertility issue?

Cinderella - I agree all those symptoms are just cruel. I was sue i was pregnant last attempt but it turned out that it was just the cyclogest!!!!

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Did cyclogest make you tired? I feel wiped out. 

I have been on a lot of meds for all sorts over my years but none are as bloody harsh as fertility medication. It's knocked me right off my feet and making me feel really down. 
I'm being kept going by reading about everyone's journeys. X


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes definitely! Short term pain hopefully for long term gain   X


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Doodle - Symptom spotting... that way madness lies! We all do it, but we all shouldn't. hang in there! And don't feel alone, we are all here for you - strength in numbers! 

Cinderella - Congrats on your blast! Let's hope he's digging in right now!!! 

Tentoes - welcome! Its sensible to stay neutral as you are, but I hope you get a nice surprise....! 

AFM - we had two more blasts this morning (day 6) but not great quality (5BC, 3CC) and embryologist didn't think we should biopsy and freeze. So we let them go   feels a bit strange doing that, but i am sure she's right. So that's it - no more follicles to stimulate, no more eggs to collect or fertilise. It's these two on board or nothing. I have to say it feels wired to be here after so many cycles.... 

x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey all
thought i pop on over here

last saturday had 2AA expanded blasts transferred. OTD is Wednesday 28th.
today is 7dp5dt and my tummy all below the belly button feels like im very bruised. it feels like it did after my laparoscopy to remove right fallopian tube in January.  Feeling sick constantly so having to eat something light every 2 or 3 hours.  putting everything down to the pregnyl and POI injections.  
this is my eighth 2ww and it never gets any easier - ggggrrrr.

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Had a 4BB blastocyst transferred on Tuesday. They told me to test in 12 days. Can i test earlier than that? It's too loooonnng x


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well thats me out already! Started bleeding this morning, exactly the same time as my failed cycle last time! Best of luck you you ladies for some BFPs!!xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Cinderella I'm so sorry. You seem to be very strong. sending you lots of love and hugs x


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sending lots of love Cinderella. Keep strong Hun xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sending hugs Cinderella. X

How is everyone else?

Afm: 9dp5dt tested on a FRER yesterday 100 hours after last pregnyl shot and got a second line.
DP told me not to test again this morning but due to my impatience I decided to test using a Boots own cheapie and there is a faint 2nd line. I know not to trust cheapies but my GP uses them so not sure what to think.
Will definitely do a FRER tomorrow morning. Or maybe I should just now wait until OTD on Wednesday. I really should know better after 7 previous 2ww!!!!!

Good luck to everyone testing this week x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

congrats BK2013! that's very exciting! at my clinic OTD is 9dp5dt so if there is a second line now, I'm pretty sure you can trust that. Time to get excited!!! 

So happy for you!!! 

xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm d5p5dt from a fet. 2nd cycle same way, first one failed. I haven't had any yringes, bleeding or symptoms, I know i wouldn't have pregnancy symptoms at this stage but was hoping for some twinges. Had one stage two blastocyst transferred that was between early and expanded. Anyone had a bfp with no signs or symptoms?

Thanks

Hle


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in my two week wait. I had my transfer last Tuesday. I've had a couple of twinges but I've also had a couple of upset stomachs. Think it's the cyclogest. Anyone else had this? 
This two week wait is just so long!!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I have had an upset stomach at times from the Cyclogest too.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

10dp5dt OTD tomorrow. Just done a FRER and only a very faint second line. Not sure what to think. The 2ww is such a


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Faint 2nd line on day 9 is good I would say if after a day 5 transfer. Test again today or tomorrow to see if the line has gone darker. Good luck


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

morning all! BK2013 - lets see that second line getting darker! Your clinic makes you wait a while for OTD, that's exhausting... hugs. 

HLE - I should think a million women have got a BFP with no symptoms - think about all the women who don't even know they are pregnant unitl later. It's so hard not to symptom watch, we all do it, but we shouldn't as it doesn't really tell you anything. If you don't have 'symptoms' you convince yourself it hasn't worked, if you do you convince yourself it's just the progesterone. You can't win! You have to just keep that faith and hang tight until OTD.  - famous last words though I know, I have had some cramps and twinges but I'm positive its just the progesterone so I'm not even taking my own advice. ughhh the TWW is hard! 

xx


----------



## Viconia (May 2, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit late joining this thread because I didn't know it was here! I am 10dp5dt today and have decided to test one day early per my clinic's guidance. I have a ridiculously early breakfast work meeting on Thursday and really do not fancy getting really worked up about the test that morning. So I figure I'll test tomorrow morning first thing and then again on Friday. What do you ladies think?

I went into the clinic today actually because I've been running a fever with aching muscles. They ran some bloods to check that I don't have an infection but they wouldn't do a beta as a) it's not their policy and b) apparently it's too early according to them. I'm feeling much better today so reckon it was just a virus. 

Have to say I think that's utter rubbish given some clinics do betas 10dp but anyhoo - I've already decided that if it is positive tomorrow Ill probably arrange to have a beta done privately and repeat it in a few days to check it's doubling. With my clinic otherwise you just have to wait for the 6-7 week scan to check there's a heartbeat. Am I alone in thinking that's a bit unfair? Perhaps I'm just overreacting.

xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Viconia,

i don't think its unfair at all! My clinic say 9dp5dt is OTD as that's 14 dp Egg Collection/Ovulation so I think anything from then on is fine. 

best of luck to you for testing tomorrow!!! 

x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you Claudia and you are so right. Roll on knowing!

Virginia you should be fine to test from now on a 5 day transfer. Some clinics are super cautious like mine, asking for 14 days after 5dt, which I did last time and got a negative,  but from my understanding by day 9/10 after 5dt a home pregnancy test should pick up the result. If negative you could always test again on your otd. Good luck. I will be testing on day 10 this time.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

11dp5dt so OTD - bloods in an hour.
(pic maybe sensitive for some people - shows POAS results)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/albums/userpics/103564/IMG_12385B15D.JPG

yesterdays FRER with FMU was v.faint.
yesterdays FRER at 10am was faint
todays FRER with FMU is v.faint.

sure this is a CP and already planning to do a back-to-back cycle immediately.
but still hoping a little!!

How is everyone else?
x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm keeping everything crossed that you are wrong bk2013! really hope you get some great news today!


----------



## MrsNicolaB (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi hi i tested my trigger 12 hours after with one of those an it was that faint, Your line hasn't  disappeared I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good bloods results xxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

so bloods results back
HCG: >2
Progesterone: 39.7

there is no other number next to the HCG result so i have asked for the doctor to contact me to clarify.

does anyone have any idea what this means? because 'greater than' 2 could be any number!!!!

thanks in advance
x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi BK,

that's a bit annoying, def need clarification from your doctor! keep us posted!! x


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

We had a 5 day transfer 10 days ago. Official test day is Sunday. However, due to needing to go to work on Monday and be fully functional (without intense emotion) we are hoping to do the test tonight so that we have the weekend to deal with it.

What test type/brand should we use bearing in mind the info above? 

Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Doodles how about a first response or clearblue?


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just done first response - PREGNANT!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazing doodles. Congrats!!!! I test tomorrow day 10 after 5 day transfer. Did you have any signs it had worked? I have had nothing apart from tired last night and today and a bit of lower back ache with it, though coming on my period can make me feel like this. Such a head


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you!    I was certain today I was coming on my period. My back aches, stomach has been tight and slightly crampy, I've felt hot and clammy. My stomach cramps are caused by the cyclogest I think.
I've lost my appetite too and have been feeling sick but that's probably anxiety. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, fingers crossed for good news xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Doodles and congrats again x


----------

